
All That Glisters (don't always use latest technology) - CM30
https://24ways.org/2017/all-that-glisters/
======
CM30
Or in other words... just because you learnt about that amazing new JavaScript
framework on Reddit a few days ago, doesn't mean you should redo your entire
website in it for the hell of it. There's nothing wrong with going with an old
but trusted technology you know how to use instead of remaking the thing with
the newest and shiniest tech available.

